# ShamWow Prayer Cloth



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 28, 2009)

Too funny not to share....







*From the funny folks over at The Sacred Sandwich.


----------



## historyb (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 28, 2009)

Dude


Way too funny!


----------



## nicnap (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## ManleyBeasley (Jan 28, 2009)

Hahahahahahahaha! Wow.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 28, 2009)

My wife thinks the Shamwow pitchman is demonic. The spoof ad is hilarious!


----------



## Grymir (Jan 28, 2009)

WOW!! What a sham! Too funny!


----------



## Galatians220 (Jan 28, 2009)

Margaret


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 28, 2009)

I know that is funny, but I've seen worse that was meant to be serious. Take for example the local pastor who, along with his wife, sells prayer / promise pillows. It seems that when his mother-in-law was diagnosed with a very serious, normally fatal form of cancer his wife made her a little pillow to prop her head on in order to increase her comfort when laying down. She embroidered 'Healing' onto the pillow, and put a pocket in the back of it to hold scripture cards. The mother-in-law recovered from the cancer, obviously from the pillow. Now you can purchase your very own pillow with any number of 'prayer words' embroidered on the face in a variety of fabrics and accoutrements. The things have been selling like hot cakes for years. They ain't cheap neither.

Don't believe it? Here's their website:
Pillows Of Promise


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jan 28, 2009)

I ordered mine last night....what's the joke?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 28, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I know that is funny, but I've seen worse that was meant to be serious. Take for example the local pastor who, along with his wife, sells prayer / promise pillows. It seems that when his mother-in-law was diagnosed with a very serious, normally fatal form of cancer his wife made her a little pillow to prop her head on in order to increase her comfort when laying down. She embroidered 'Healing' onto the pillow, and put a pocket in the back of it to hold scripture cards. The mother-in-law recovered from the cancer, obviously from the pillow. Now you can purchase your very own pillow with any number of 'prayer words' embroidered on the face in a variety of fabrics and accoutrements. The things have been selling like hot cakes for years. They ain't cheap neither.
> 
> Don't believe it? Here's their website:
> Pillows Of Promise



Once again it is proven... Truth is stranger than fiction or in this case sadder.


----------



## SpokenFor (Jan 28, 2009)

Can't wait for the Sin Remover Oxyclean!


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 28, 2009)

Actually those are real clothes and they *WORK* like crazy!


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 28, 2009)

How much is the S&H??????????????????????????? Your firstborn son and 10% of your life earnings??????


----------



## turmeric (Jan 28, 2009)

"Look! It sops up all those nasty demons of poverty and disease lurking on household surfaces! I couldn't be more pleased!"
-A Satisfied Customer


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 28, 2009)

You know guys, I really do have a sense of humor, and like a good joke...

But, sorry, I do not find this funny, but rather sacrilegeous....


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah but was this made in Germany?


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## lynnie (Jan 28, 2009)

Be sure to get some pomegranate oil too.

This guy is pretty big in the USA charismatic circles. A Peter Wagner buddy.

***********************
"As you've heard me say many times, Chuck has that Issachar anointing -- he's a prophetic voice to the NATIONS to know the times and seasons we are in.

Chuck also has that unique gifting to find the meanings, the ways, and the interpretations to more things that God is doing and saying than almost anyone I know.

When some have heard me state that there are "high level" prophets, many have come to understand that I'm talking about Chuck Pierce as premier among them. There are others as well, but Chuck is one of my main "go to" men of God.

Chuck's ministry, Glory of Zion, brings to us not just the MEANING of pomegranates (which Aaron the Priest wore, and Solomon's temple was adorned with the likeness of pomegranates), but *Chuck is supplying us with POMEGRANATE anointing oil, which they have prepared for your prayer and ministry times.*
Use it to anoint your homes, your friends, and those who need ministry. *You can concentrate your faith on the meaning of the pomegranate when you use this anointing oil.*"

The ElijahList - Prophetic Words and Prophecies

********************
I have to break my bad habit of concentrating my faith in the Lord Jesus Christ....must get it to the pomegranate...the prophet has spoken


----------

